# Steering Wheel Diagram



## jw34 (May 15, 2009)

I have a 96 HB. Something has come loose in the steering wheel which vibrates and moves around. I'm trying to figure out what it might be and how I can stabilize it. Is there anywhere I can get a diagram of the steering when to determine the part?

*Edit. I think from reading other threads this might be the mass damper that others have mentioned.


----------

